# Sea Gull Century registration



## dirtbabe (Sep 14, 2005)

Due to a change in plans, my husband is unable to ride the Sea Gull Century. His registration can be easily transferred for the $55 fee. Please email me privately if interested. Cheers!


----------



## scott bdc (Oct 16, 2002)

dirtbabe said:


> Due to a change in plans, my husband is unable to ride the Sea Gull Century. His registration can be easily transferred for the $55 fee. Please email me privately if interested. Cheers!


Dirtbabe, I think (hope) that I emailed you privately, but in case it didn't work, I am interested if it's still available. If you see this message but do not get an email, perhaps you could email me back? Thanks.


----------



## dirtbabe (Sep 14, 2005)

Scott- Glad we could connect. We'll put the registration info in the mail to you this weekend. 

Good riding!


----------

